# wheelstech lrs,ist das was??



## gobo (15. November 2008)

hi leute

mal ne frage,hab nen wheelstech laufradsatz an meinem switch verbaut nu bin ich am überlegen auf deemax zu gehen weil ich dem wheelstech lrs nicht ganz traue,taug der radsatz was für parkeinsätze oder hätte ich die finger lieber davon lassen sollen??hab diese billig geschossen deswegen hab ich sie genommen.hab nun gesehen das dieser lrs an der billigeren rm verbaut ist,deswegen auch meine frage.

besten dank im voraus


----------



## Nofaith (15. November 2008)

Wheeltech ist die Eigen-Marke von RM, die sind weder besonders gut noch schlecht, sind halt Standart-Komponenten verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (15. November 2008)

Kommt auf die Felge an - die Alex SUPRA D ist leicht, und steif. Unter DH Fahrern ein Geheimtipp - also sicher nicht schlecht.
Gespeicht sind die Wheeltech Dinger auch immer ganz gut - nur die Naben sind meist Müll...


----------



## gobo (15. November 2008)

hi

ok also wechseln!!
wollte eigentlich ein sorglos rad aber mit den laufrädern wird das wohl nix.

naja gibt schlimmeres,besten dank für die antworten

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2008)

Ich habe auch einen Wheeltech-LRS, Mavic 717 / DT Champion / XT-Naben. Er ist relativ weich, verglichen mit meinen Crossmax ST, aber stabil und läuft wie am resten Tag. Für meinen Kaufpreis ein sehr guter LRS.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. November 2008)

gobo schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ok also wechseln!!
> wollte eigentlich ein sorglos rad aber mit den laufrädern wird das wohl nix.
> ...



sorglos ist immer relativ  du wirst nien Rad finden wo sorglos ist


----------

